# Recording video with built in webcam..?



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but...

I just recently got an Acer 5920 laptop with a built in Acer Crystal Eye Webcam. Thing is, I'm not sure exactly how to go about recording a video on it. I can't find an option to do one, and when I open the actual webcam program, I can only click to take a snapshot. No video option.

Does this mean I just cannot make one at all? Or is there still a way I can go about it?

Many thanks


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

According to the manual it can be done Here is the link to download user manual.
http://csd.acer.com.tw/acer/URMUL1....0091010a34383b88482571f8000b3933?OpenDocument

Page 47


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

That link is for the 9520 model. Mine is the 5920 model.

By the looks of things, it doesn't look like I can record video on mine because the way to do it on the 9520 isn't on my 5920.

Still, I will try to look around online to confirm this, but if anyone else can still help me out, that would be great.

Thanks for trying though, caraewilton =)


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry did not read properly. But the same principle would apply. Look in the user documentation.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried Windows Movie Maker?


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Have you tried Windows Movie Maker?


How do you record a video in WMM?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

User guide for the 5920 can be found at:
http://csd.acer.com.tw/acer/URMUL1....baacac40b82773424825734d0022cee3?OpenDocument


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> User guide for the 5920 can be found at:
> http://csd.acer.com.tw/acer/URMUL1....baacac40b82773424825734d0022cee3?OpenDocument


Thank you =) But based on what was said in the 9520 model book, I don't think I will be able to record in the same way. When I open my webcam on my model, there is no record video option, just take a picture.

I'll check this document after it's downloaded but I'll probably have to find another way by the looks of things... And I'm not sure if there is another way...

Are there program out there which let you record your own videos using your webcam? u_u


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Will try windows movie maker. Just open it, it will under all programs in your start menu. On the left hand side a pane should appear. Under capture video, click on capture from video device.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Ps I have looked in that manule, it does not refer to a webcam being available, so not sure.


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> Will try windows movie maker. Just open it, it will under all programs in your start menu. On the left hand side a pane should appear. Under capture video, click on capture from video device.


I'm using Version 6 of WMM and I cannot see that option available =(

Thank you for helping though =)

PS - off to bed now... will check back here tomorrow.


----------



## Crazy_Rach (Dec 19, 2005)

Did anyone ever find an answer to this problem as I am havig the same problem right now.


----------



## nady911 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi, i have an acer crystal eye webcam. I know how to record videos with it. And when i go to play those videos. it lags like really bad. like it freezes and the video just dont work.
why?


----------

